# Barsch - Sahne - Gratin



## 42er barsch (4. November 2012)

Was leckeres mal auf die schnelle ? 
 Kein problem !! 

 Küchenfertige Barschfilets ( sowas hat man immer eingefroren, ich zumindest #6 ) mit salz und Pfeffer a.d. Mühle würzen. 








 Diese dann in einer feurfesten Form ( Jena-Form ) schichten. 








 Man möge mir verzeihen aber: 
 .....-FIX für LACHS-SAHNE-GRATIN nach Anleitung anrühren und über die vorbereiteten Filets giessen. 








 Im Backofen bei 200° ca.25-30min zugedeckt garen. Zehn min. vor Ende der Garzeit den Deckel abnehmen und gratinieren. 

 Mit Petersilienkartoffeln anrichten. 










 GUTEN APPETIT 

Gruss 42er Barsch


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Barsch - Sahne - Gratin*

Sieht lecker aus. 
Danke für die Anregung #6

Das "Sägemehl-Fix" lässt sich zum Glück auch individuell ersetzen


----------



## Angler9999 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Barsch - Sahne - Gratin*

Ich mache die Kartoffeln gleich mit rein. Manchmal auch Champignongs Oder Succhini. 

Heute gibt es Dorschpfanne Gratin.....


----------



## ohneLizenz (5. November 2012)

*AW: Barsch - Sahne - Gratin*

moin moin

lecker , mache mir das auch dann

bin demnaechst in mueritz da gibt es grosse barsche zu angeln


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. November 2012)

*AW: Barsch - Sahne - Gratin*



42er barsch schrieb:


> Man möge mir verzeihen aber:
> .....-FIX für LACHS-SAHNE-GRATIN nach Anleitung anrühren und über die vorbereiteten Filets giessen.




Man möge mir verzeihen, aber: Schade um die Barschfilets. Damit "erschlägt" man ja quasi den köstlichen Fisch ein zweites Mal.


----------



## ehrwien (5. November 2012)

*AW: Barsch - Sahne - Gratin*

hört sich trotzdem lecker an #6

wird mal ausprobiert!


----------



## HerrHamster (11. November 2012)

*AW: Barsch - Sahne - Gratin*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Man möge mir verzeihen, aber: Schade um die Barschfilets. Damit "erschlägt" man ja quasi den köstlichen Fisch ein zweites Mal.



Wie machst du denn Barsch?


----------



## Dav!d (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Barsch - Sahne - Gratin*

Das sieht echt super lecker aus!


----------

